# Need Service Manual for Long 2360



## lespaulsf (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi 

I just purchased a Long 2360 from a individual and need a service manual. Anyone have one or let me know where to get it. I have searched and the internet and can't find one. I have the owners manual but it doesn't have any information on how to replace parts on the tractor.


----------



## Carolinablue (Mar 11, 2011)

lespaulsf said:


> Hi
> 
> I just purchased a Long 2360 from a individual and need a service manual. Anyone have one or let me know where to get it. I have searched and the internet and can't find one. I have the owners manual but it doesn't have any information on how to replace parts on the tractor.


I have a 2360 and I use this manual which is extremely close as the 360 and 2360 are very close, not exact mind you but close enough to keep you going.

```
http://www.tractorforum.com/f196/service-manual-360-460-510-a-23282/
```


----------

